# Pygo Nattereri



## Taylor (Jan 22, 2011)

I have not been able to get my red bellies to eat. I have tried smelt, chicken, beef heart, blood worms, cockroaches, and shrimp.
The person that gave them to me said that I should not worry because they do not eat a lot, but I was expecting at least one danio to be missing!

They are very shy, but at night I see them swimming around much more.

Should I try any other foods?

I have tried wiggling the food directly in front of them but I do not want bit again!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Welcome to the hobby and to the site.









What's your experience level with aquarium fishes?

How big are your P's?
What size tank?
What are your water parameters... and if you don't know what I mean by this... we need to get you informed ASAP.
Is the tank cycled? Again, if you don't know what this means... we need to give you a crash course.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

X2. Rbp are normally pigs. Somethings wrong


----------



## Taylor (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome!

My experience level is medium. I have kept fresh water puffers, many species of cichlid, some oddballs, and I had some success in breeding bettas.

the Piranhas are 5-6 inches
The tank is a 55 gallon.
My moms friend gave them to me in this tank, all set up.

I am not sure what all the parameters are, I will have to test everything.

The tank is planted too.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for the quick and accurate reply!









So you know about cycling and all that, right?
Looking forward to seeing what your parameters are.

Fish recently introduced into a new aquarium will often not eat for awhile.


----------



## Taylor (Jan 22, 2011)

Nitrate-0
Nitrite-0
Ph-7.6
Ammonia-0
temp- 76F


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Everything looks good... I'd crank the temp up a little though... 76 is pretty cool for piranhas.

Go for 80 and see what happens.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

How many do you have in that 55?


----------



## Taylor (Jan 22, 2011)

Piranha_man said:


> How many do you have in that 55?


four.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

How long has the tank been running and how long have you had the fish?

Looks like your tank isnt cycled yet since nitrates are 0

What filtration are you running?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

sh*t man, I didn't even register that in my head.

Yeah, either the tank is so insanely pristine that there are no nitrates or it is so new it hasn't even begun to cycle yet.


----------



## Taylor (Jan 22, 2011)

FEEFA said:


> How long has the tank been running and how long have you had the fish?
> 
> Looks like your tank isnt cycled yet since nitrates are 0
> 
> What filtration are you running?


They have 1/3 of the same water they have been living in, and I did not clean the filter gunk out, I also left a bunch of gunk in the bottom of the tank.
I have had them for about 3 days.

The filter is a marineland biowheel 350.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Most if not all of the bacteria died in transport.
Your tank is going through a cycle so be prepared to do small frequent water changes to combat the ammonia spikes.
Feed sparingly and be sure to remove all uneaten food, also giving the gravel a good vac is a good idea also.
The tank will take longer to cycle with the frequent waterchanges but will keep your fish more comfortable.

Keep trying every couple days with the shrimp and smelt, no need for chicken beefheart or blood worms(they are to big for bloodworms)
They will eat when they're ready, just keep on top of your params and they should be fine.

Also I would look into getting a second 350 or possibly a large canister to go with your existing 350.
Going cannister will come in handy if you upgrade your tank later to a 75gal or larger.

Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Taylor (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks!

I am planning on getting a larger tank and trying to breed them.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

All those plants could explain 0 nitrates...


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> All those plants could explain 0 nitrates...


this is true...maybe his parameters balanced there....and id def add either a canister or buy the marineland 200 its like half of the what u have now to add to ur tank....think double the filtration of what ur tank size is

as for food try raw shrimp or white fish fillets

ohhh and


----------

